# Alon USA Energy, Inc. (ALJ)



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

thought of sharing this stock with y'all .
something different then i read everyday here.
comments are ... as usual ... welcome.
:encouragement:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Since you haven't told us anything about it, there's not much to say.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for giving us new symbol ALJ.

Know nothing about it, except that it's almost down 50%, which is great motivation to put on my watch-list & do my own DD, and discuss here later.

http://www.alonusa.com/


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Spudd said:


> Since you haven't told us anything about it, there's not much to say.


spudd.
due diligence is up to everyone right/
T,gal already went to check what is it all about.
i do not recomend stocks... when i post it is an idea for people to look.
Gl


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> Thanks for giving us new symbol ALJ.
> 
> Know nothing about it, except that it's almost down 50%, which is great motivation to put on my watch-list & do my own DD, and discuss here later.
> 
> http://www.alonusa.com/




exactly.
50% down.:02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

starting to look even more attractive.
not for the faint of heart.


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> Thanks for giving us new symbol ALJ.
> 
> Know nothing about it, except that it's almost down 50%, which is great motivation to put on my watch-list & do my own DD, and discuss here later.
> 
> http://www.alonusa.com/




we take off now?:encouragement::chuncky:

enjoying ur first 5%?

just kiddin.... not.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

And up another 3.5% today! :encouragement:


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> And up another 3.5% today! :encouragement:


u meant 8% right?:biggrin:
sold 70 % of shares at 12.8.
might sell rest at MOC.
that was hurtful for the shorts lol.
lets see how much they want to hurt the shorts.
take care:encouragement:


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

selling rest at moc.
next trade?:encouragement:


----------

